

Google Confirms Plans To Put Display Ads On Google.com - twampss
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/google_confirms_plans_to_put_display_ads_on_google_com

======
jpeterson
I'll buy whatever she's selling.

------
babul
me too!

